# Miss Mickey MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We had an epic weekend fishing this tournament, great venue and good ppl. 

Left out of PYC around 9:30pm Friday night and rambled southeast all night long at 10 knots. Put lines in at 5:30 or so. Got hit almost immediately by ******, had him to the boat by 6:05am. Clean release. 

Trolled for I'm guessing 6 more hours with no knockdowns until we found a pallet floating, pulled a 27.6lb dolphin and some chickens off it. Trolled the rest of the day with no shots. Shut her down, put the chute out, grilled steaks and made red beans and rice for dinner. Got a good nights sleep about 120 miles SE.

Woke up early put lines in and trolled northwest until about 9 when we found a big pod of made up grass. Got our first blue on the mousetrap, he weighed around 200-250 we are guessing. Clean catch and release. Put the lines back out and immediately had another blue hit short flat, this blue was clearly bigger and she put on a show for us but it didn't take long to get her to the boat either we are guessing 400lbs. Had both those blues on and to the boat in about 45 minutes. 

We pointer her north for OBA trolling lines for awhile with no more hits. Saw another blue and a white free jumping but we didn't really have time to try and catch them if we were to make the weigh in, but oh well it was still an epic weekend for us.

Ended up with first place catch and release and top boat. It is a really good feeling when things come together like it did for us. There is a short video and some pics. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=xmHMl4TGQeA


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Some explicit lyrics in the song on the video, just sayin


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Forgot to mention two first timers!! Here they are swimming in the blue water 120 SE!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome and congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

congrats! and some good catch n release! !


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice guys congrats on the C&R


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome trip, right place right time...thanks for posting.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats, I heard the radio chatter about those blues while I was snapper fishing. Awesome work!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job guys!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome job! Congrats! You and Ed were overdue. Hoisting those marlin flags must have been very cool. Lets get a repeat performance in another month or so.

Pan (David)


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats guys!! We were around 10 miles north of ya'll for both blues Sunday morning. We jumped off a monster mahi and got spooled by a blue but that's about it for us. Again congratulations!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Great video! Nice trip--enjoyed the Sublime


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job Team!! congrats!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats, awesome trip.


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

Congratulations. Hell of a trip.


----------



## bmoss (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty work! It was an awesome weekend on the water for sure


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, what a trip!!! Congrats guys, you surely earned it! Thanks for sharing the pics and video.... Very inspiring!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Super work! Major Congrats on your win!!! 

Robert


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Great job Toby .
You guys worked hard and it payed off.
Congratulations again.
Capt.
Ed


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Capt. Ed said:


> Great job Toby .
> You guys worked hard and it payed off.
> Congratulations again.
> Capt.
> Ed


Thanks a lot, capt. That's really how it feels too. All those days of sanding...payed off


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Man that awesome. I need to put my reels to use one day and get me a big marlin and tuna.

I won't be jumping into the ocean though.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats y'all! Great pics and video


----------

